# Middle Fork of the Flathead River Advice Needed



## bwoelber (May 18, 2012)

I'm looking to raft the MF Flathead, Starting at Schafer Meadow. I've spoken with Red Eagle Aviation, who charges $425 for 800 pounds of gear and passengers (the rest of a boating crew would have to hike in). Are there other options for plane charters that people know of that can get me to Schafer Meadows for less, or at least carry in more people? We're in Missoula (so potentially flying out of Kalispell), but could fly from somewhere is if it's significantly cheaper.


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*MF Flathead*

That charge does not sound unreasonable. I think it might be a challenge to get much cheaper. Our crew flew with Red Eagle. They were great. I would highly recommend trying to get everyone to fly in... I know it seems expensive, but the flight alone is absolutely one of the highlights of the trip. It is truly spectacular. Good luck. 
Dave


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Like Stonefly said. Red Eagle has it dialed. Flew two cats and all our gear in one plane, and 4 peeps in a second. Great flight, float ,& time. Worth it!


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Red Eagle is the only one in Flathead. There is one outfit out of Missoula but they are more expensive. It would be nice if there was an Islander or a Twin Auder available but Red Eagle only has one 206 this year. Although the price has gone up dramatically over the years this is still the best trip in Montana. 

The trick to Schafer is to try and time the better weather with enough water. We are headed in on June 17th and 18th so we're taking small boats and very light gear with hopes of sunny days.


----------



## ootek34 (Mar 27, 2007)

@ montana....I have a trip on the 19th of June, any ideas on how the water is this year ? went in last year on the 15th of July and it was unusually high @15K. Actually a fun level, but there was a huge log jam / pin potential in Spruce Parks area...And agreed Red Eagle is the shiz !!


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

@ ootek34 -- we've changed our flyin to 27 and 28 so really need to take smaller boats now. each year is different that's for sure. i use the Pike Creek Snotel site to determine the amount of snow in the hills: 
Snow Station Information - PIKE CREEK SNOTEL
the USGS gauge in West Glacier is too far away from Schafer to get any idea of water levels up that high

Looks like the snow is gone up there so small boats and light gear this season.

Last year was an anomoly with the amount of snow left in July...it doesn't happen very often that's for sure. I was on the MFSalmon last July 1 and it was awsome -- never seen that much water in July.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, anybody been down the MFF this year? Flying in Friday afternoon and just wondering if there are any notable hazards. Thanks!


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

catflipper said:


> Hey, anybody been down the MFF this year? Flying in Friday afternoon and just wondering if there are any notable hazards. Thanks!


@catflipper
I just talked to Red Eagle and you may be the first of the floaters this season. No one has been down yet. They have only flown in some spring bear hunters to date


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Taking out at Blankenship or West Glacier golf course--or up higher?
Any of you need a hand with the shuttle, PM me. I'll trade ya for a shuttle in your neck of the woods.


----------



## TheFlophouse (Apr 1, 2012)

I just hiked in this weekend and paddled out from Granite Creek. Near the top of the Spruce Park section there is a log jam blocking the entire left line. At the current level, a raft can scrape down the right side. The jam is very big and very obvious, should be easy to eddy out and scout above it.

Other than that it was wide open from Granite Creek down.


----------



## jwithers (Mar 18, 2011)

If anybody wants to plan this trip for next summer let me know! I'll have to research this one, but it sounds cool!


----------

